# Cyrus imapd

## doerrfleischfee

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe massive Probleme beim Konfigurieren/Einbinden des Cyrus imapd. Kompilieren geht ohne Probleme, das Starten der services per /etc/init.d/cyrus und /etc/init.d/saslauthd verläuft auch ohne jegliche Schwierigkeiten. Insgesamt möchte ich den Pfad der Einrichtung gehen, wie er auf http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?s=ba0c5612899a0e992683c6e9133c131c&threadid=30158&highlight=cyrus+imap+postfix eingeschlagen wurde.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde, der eine lauffähige, der auf Linuxforen vorgeschlagenen ähnelnde Cyrus-Installation hat und mir bei der Lösung meiner Probleme helfen kann.

Um noch etwas ins Detail zu gehen:

# nmap localhost

...

143/tcp    open        imap2

993/tcp    open        imaps

995/tcp    open        pop3s

...

# telnet localhost 143

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

* BYE Fatal error: can't write proc file

Connection closed by foreign host.

# imtest localhost

connect: Connection refused

failure: Network initialization

# cyradm localhost

Broken pipe

Konfig-Dateien:

/etc/imapd.conf

----------------------

configdirectory:        /var/imap

partition-default:      /var/spool/imap

sievedir:               /var/imap/sieve

admins:                 cyrus

hashimapspool:          yes

allowanonymouslogin:    no

allowplaintext:         no

sasl_pwcheck_method:    saslauthd

quotawarn:              90

defaultacl:             anyone lrs

/etc/cyrus.conf

----------------------

# standard standalone server implementation

START {

  # do not delete this entry!

  recover       cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -r"

  # this is only necessary if using idled for IMAP IDLE

#  idled                cmd="idled"

}

# UNIX sockets start with a slash and are put into /var/imap/socket

SERVICES {

  # add or remove based on preferences

  imap          cmd="imapd" listen="imap2" prefork=0

  pop3          cmd="pop3d" listen="pop-3" prefork=0

  # Don't forget to generate the needed keys for SSL or TLS

  # (see doc/html/install-configure.html)

  imaps         cmd="imapd -s" listen="imaps" prefork=0

  pop3s         cmd="pop3d -s" listen="pop3s" prefork=0

  sieve         cmd="timsieved" listen="sieve" prefork=0

  # at least one LMTP is required for delivery

#  lmtp         cmd="lmtpd" listen="lmtp" prefork=0

  lmtpunix      cmd="lmtpd" listen="/var/imap/socket/lmtp" prefork=0

  # this is only necessary if using notifications

#  notify       cmd="notifyd" listen="/var/imap/socket/notify" proto="udp" prefork=1

}

EVENTS {

  # this is required

  checkpoint    cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -c" period=30

  # this is only necessary if using duplicate delivery suppression

  delprune      cmd="ctl_deliver -E 3" period=1440

  # this is only necessary if caching TLS sessions

  tlsprune      cmd="tls_prune" period=1440

}

So... ich hoffe, diese Informationen sind nützlich.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Tipps!

Ich bin nach jetzt 4 Stunden Internetrecherche und Rumprobierens am Ende...

----------

## ekoontz

hi, (sorry I don't speak German)..

but i had this problem also; I solved it as :

mkdir -p /var/imap/proc

chown cyrus.mail /var/imap/proc/

however, I still cannot use cyradm  :Sad: 

# cyradm --user cyrus localhost

Password:

cyradm: cannot authenticate to server with  as cyrus

my /var/log/messages shows :

Dec  3 12:39:18 newhiro imapd[1351]: badlogin: localhost[127.0.0.1] OTP [SASL(-13): authentication failure: External SSF not good enough]

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mglauche

try to run the cyradm with --auth plain switch, it may be a problem with your authentication backend ..

----------

## ekoontz

Thanks mglauche,

I am now able to use cyradm with --auth plain and the following in my imapd.conf :

```
allowplaintext: yes
```

----------

## chicken

Nach langer Suche und viel unnoetiger Experimetiererei mit den Configurationsdateien war die Loesung bei mir eigentlich ganz einfach

In /etc/services steht fuer den Port 143 nicht mehr "imap", sondern "imap2".

Also funktionierte der Test bei mir mit

# imtest -m login -p imap2 localhost  :Smile: 

----------

